# Good New re Pips Luxating Patella



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi.

Just to let those who I told I'd keep updated know, after our follow up appointment yesterday I'm pleased to say something must've worked because there was absolutely no movement in the patella and it may just have been a particularly bad strain! Relief!! I have to keep an eye on her and I will be taking her to a few hydrotherapy sessions anyway. 

Having said that, I can't say I'm particularly pleased that I was told it was definite luxating patella and only because I said I didn't want to rush into surgery, did the vet (a different one to yesterday) recommend rest etc. Hmmmm. Possibly have a look at taking her somewhere else I think. 

Anyway we've been out, thank god, she was going stir crazy without her usual walks. No limping and seems absolutely fine, so fingers crossed it was just a scare  

Hannah x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh that's good news Hannah.

My vet said that mild luxating patella is sometimes difficult to diagnose as the leg will tense a bit when they are examined. He didn't find any sign of it at first and it was only when he examined her again when she was under the anaesthetic for the spay that he spotted it.

Anyway, the only things that matters is that Pip is now fine and not limping. 

S x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's great news.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased for Pip...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Hannah, what a relief x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news, yes a definite relief for you, although I can understand you being annoyed at the miss diagnoses, would have been better if you had been told it is possibly...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news. Relief all round.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great news for you both


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness . . what great news!! I know you are so relieved!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That is good news.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent news! I am so glad pip is doing better and no surgery. You are a good mom.


----------

